# Scented Orchids on TV



## arcticshaun (May 20, 2008)

A documentary (Buddha, Bees and the Giant Hornet Queen), featured a Japanese native orchid that a Buddhist monk used to attract native bees. It looked like a small Cymbidium and was scented to attract an attack by these bees which in turn pollinated the flower. I'd like to know if anyone can identify this species. 
On another gardening show recently (The Secret Life of Gardens - Mimicry?), described the scent of a Brassia flower as being very unpleasant, like carrion (to attract flies). I don't have any and I've never actually smelled one in bloom but I was under the impression that they were somewhat pleasantly scented. I also thought the main floral adaptations of Brassia were to attract parasitic wasps to spiders (UV patterns?). Can anyone enlighten me on the secret life of Brassia?

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## practicallyostensible (May 20, 2008)

Weird. I grow good old Brassia Rex and it has a delightful scent, something like sugar cookies sprinkled with cinnamon and nutmeg. My mum has a NOID Brassia that has a much more fruity scent, but is equally as pleasant.


----------



## Heather (May 20, 2008)

Hmmm, Brassias are usually pleasantly fragrant. I wonder if it was actually a Bulbophyllum as they are fly pollinated.


----------



## NYEric (May 20, 2008)

Amateurs! Some brass. smell spicy like pepper [and made my throat constrict!]


----------

